# What Does "Drinking the Koolaid" mean?



## Coloradomtnman (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe I'm a little slow on the up-take, and I'm somewhat new to political forums (I joined this one last October, I believe, and it was my first), but I've been told to keep drinking the koolaid a bunch of times, or have seen references to liberals drinking koolaid, etc.  And I don't get it.  The only association I can make to it has to do with Jim Jones and his camp in Venezuela and that doesn't make much sense to me considering he was a conservative Christian.  I feel like the guy whose been left out of the joke.

Can someone explain this to me?  C'mon, guys, I wanna know, too!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 21, 2009)

I love that you put this in the 'Food and Wine' section!  Excellent. 

Drinking the kool aid means you've been  brainwashed by <whatever> political party, much like JJ followers were brainwashed by JJ.


----------



## Terry (Aug 21, 2009)

It is a reference to Jim Jones, because people were so gullible and stupid that they drank the kool aid just because they were told to.  They were sheep of the worse kind.  Therefore, when one explains away, defends the indefensible they are kool aid drinkers themselves.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 21, 2009)

Terry said:


> It is a reference to Jim Jones, because people were so gullible and stupid that they drank the kool aid just because they were told to.  They were sheep of the worse kind.  Therefore, when one explains away, defends the indefensible they are kool aid drinkers themselves.


And the unwilling were forcibly injected with it.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Aug 21, 2009)

Oohhhhhh.  I get it now.  Geez...I'm an idiot.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > It is a reference to Jim Jones, because people were so gullible and stupid that they drank the kool aid just because they were told to.  They were sheep of the worse kind.  Therefore, when one explains away, defends the indefensible they are kool aid drinkers themselves.
> ...



Jesus, that's fucked up.  What a horrible thing to happen to someone!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2009)

i like red.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 21, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> *I love that you put this in the 'Food and Wine' section!  Excellent.*


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLcilJGPo68]YouTube - Hey There Obama (Drink the Kool Aid)[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Aug 21, 2009)

the drank grape FLAVOR AID.  Not kool aid... which is kind of an ironic punchline.

Jim Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shogun (Aug 21, 2009)

Want to listen to some creepy shit?

The Jonestown Death Tapes - Jim Jones - Listen for free on Deezer


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 22, 2009)

LOl.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 22, 2009)

I personally like Crystal Light lemonade.

Very refreshing!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 22, 2009)

I made this a while back. Still one of my favs.


----------

